# Naturally skinny with potbelly ;-(



## skinnykennie (Aug 24, 2010)

*Alright People!*

*Just register and the reason for this is becuase I am feed up with my body shape! I am 30, 5-10 and about 10.5 stones. I have always been skinny, skinny arms, legs, flat chest but in recent years my tummy has a mind of it's own and all me fat is stored. You can notice it real bad as it enters a room 5 minutes before I do! I have read a gew reports about training and eating right for this, but I'm getting so much conflicting info it's hard. I have just signed up to a gym and need a mentor, someone to help me/guide me, a skilled professional with hints and tips - I'm a project. I willing to attend gym everyday and eat whatever.. HELP me!.. and advice would be warmly received, I need help with work out tips and also eating patterns/menus. Help!*


----------



## roadwarrior (Apr 29, 2006)

Is it a pot belly from eating and drinking too much in one go?

Is your belly hard or soft?


----------



## skinnykennie (Aug 24, 2010)

Soft, when I tense me belly I can feel my abs and there can't be more then an inch or so of fat, so why does my stomach stick out inches!

Thanks for your response.


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

I'd say lack of muscle control, a bit like little kids. You could help yourself out in this department by doing stomach vacuums every day!


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

I have the same problem.... nothing seems to get rid of it either!!!

I'm currently dieting well and exercising hard - i can see a small improvement but its not shifting as much (and as fast) as i'd like 

xx


----------



## kaos_nw (Jul 9, 2008)

could be down to poor muscle control, or bad posture. Try and stand/walk with your hips pulled up instead of leaning down (with a big arch in your lower back) its really hard to explain but google 'posture pot belly' etc and they should show you pics!


----------



## pickle21 (Oct 22, 2009)

kaos_nw said:


> could be down to poor muscle control, or bad posture. Try and stand/walk with your hips pulled up instead of leaning down (with a big arch in your lower back) its really hard to explain but google 'posture pot belly' etc and they should show you pics!


I think i've heard of that before and do actually sit up straight extra when at work and all that now.... i think it certainly helps in making it look less prominent

xx


----------



## skinnykennie (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks for all post, appreciate it!


----------

